# The best kind of Christmas decorations for your yard..



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Now you went and did it every hunter in Utah is gonna be camped out in your yard. Nice pics Moose.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

How do you get the lights to stay on them?


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Like This:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

cool


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> Like This:


Cool. Now I can tell the wife the lights just up and disappeared. Then show her this picture. Thanks Guys. Decorating is over. :lol:


----------

